# Marineland tabs that are on the lid



## fellpuppet (Mar 16, 2007)

I bought this tank used when i got it home i found 1 tab and one missing. The one seems to never have been glued to the glass lid. So my question is. Where can i get a 2nd tab and How do i glue it to the glass ? what to use?

Incase im not to clear on what im talking about. If you Have glass top lids its teh tab you grab to open the lid and says marineland right on it


----------



## pioneer1976 (Jan 14, 2007)

well you could email them to get one and they have doublesided tape on them


----------



## fellpuppet (Mar 16, 2007)

just email marineland? k and is there any kind of double sided tape i would need?


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

I would imagine any doublesided tape, as long as it's strong enough. Theres also glass epoxys out there you could use. Any hardware store should have it. As long as it's not on the inside part of the tank anything should be ok.


----------



## pioneer1976 (Jan 14, 2007)

the doublesided tape should already come on the lid handle


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Are these the handles your talking about? Look at the last item on the list and here and here but by Perfecto (now before someone starts with the " he wants the stick on ones ... read the notice from that pet place and also aquarium guys" Plastic handle for glass canopy. This handle is no longer a clip on type, it is fastened to the glass canopy by adhesive.") If you don't want to order these online (shipping will cost more than the part) I'm sure that a LFS (local fish store) can order them in for you. Good Luck!


----------



## pioneer1976 (Jan 14, 2007)

nice find there Red Eyes


----------



## fellpuppet (Mar 16, 2007)

Been away awhile but I just wanted to let you guys know I emailed the manu. and they sent me 2 new tabs free!







thanks!!!


----------



## blacklabel (Feb 12, 2007)

Goso said:


> Been away awhile but I just wanted to let you guys know I emailed the manu. and they sent me 2 new tabs free!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good. now mail the extra one to me please.


----------

